

facebook is down - crxnamja

how much money are they losing per hour? when is the last time google was down?
======
dawie
And they might have been hacked: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=38102>

------
nanijoe
You posted 24 minutes ago, and they seem to be up now, so I guess we should be
calculating how much they lose per minute.

